
Library for AWS CDK that deploys a scalable K3s cluster on Graviton2 Arm - kristianpaul
https://github.com/aws-samples/aws-cdk-for-k3scluster
======
kristianpaul
cdk-k3s-cluster is a new JSII construct library for AWS CDK that deploys a
scalable Kubernetes K3s cluster on Graviton2 Arm-based (mg6) Spot instances
with one click command on AWS.

